# Urgent help needed



## Wee Eck (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a syrian hamster (2 years and 4 months old) called Norman.

I came in from work tonight and noticed he is dragging his back left leg, i have touched it and checked his back but does not seem to be in pain and is not letting out a squel, his eyes are starting to get sticky as well.

What can i do?? the vets are closed and no out of hours service. he was in 3 level cage with wooden ramps. i have taken these out and is just on the bottom of the cage.

Is it possible for him to have a stroke???

Please help

Wee Eck

He is my pride and joy ( i know a bit sad but he keeps me company)


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Wee Eck said:


> I have a syrian hamster (2 years and 4 months old) called Norman.
> 
> I came in from work tonight and noticed he is dragging his back left leg, i have touched it and checked his back but does not seem to be in pain and is not letting out a squel, his eyes are starting to get sticky as well.
> 
> ...


Sorry no ideas  he is a good age though, hopefully someone will be along soon to help x


----------



## Wee Eck (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks alot, i know i am a big sap when it comes to pets.

Just hope it is not serious and i have to do the inevitable.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Wee Eck said:


> Thanks alot, i know i am a big sap when it comes to pets.
> 
> Just hope it is not serious and i have to do the inevitable.


No one will think your a sap, he's just as important as all the other paws here x


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

He might have had a fall and damaged his leg/back 
He really needs to see a vet asap hun.
If you cant get him to one tonight then just keep him warm and comfortable, make sure he can get to his food and water and get him straight to the vets in the morning.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Try posting in the rodent section, more people seem to check there


----------



## Wee Eck (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you , he seems to be warm enough put more bedding in for him.

He is drinking and eating ok and his bum is not wet or smelly, i felt down his back carefully and did not let out a sueel.

Will try posting in rodent section thanks all


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Is it a wired cage?

We were given a Syrian rescue once, who had got his leg stuck between wires. The owner had never seen it be interested in the bars before, and the hamster had been in the cage since birth, but for whatever reason it put its leg out, and it broke twisting it back in.

This sounded alot like what you are saying. He limped, but his back was okay. If he'd had a stroke it's more likely both back legs wouldn't be working - does the other one seem okay?

Watch the 'broken' leg for swelling, and try to see if he eats or drinks. It's a good sign if he has a normal appetite!

He really does need to see a vet, though.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

He's a good age now, my old boy who is getting pretty close to 3 has started to lose the use of his back legs  He's very wobbly, his eyes are starting to get gunky in the mornings and he's starting to get dry skin 
It could be that your hamster is just getting into his final stages of life, or it could be an injury from falling in his cage.

The only way you'll know for certain is to take him to the vets to get checked over.


----------

